# So happy to be here!



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi everyone!

About a month ago my husband and I adopted a sweet black kitty from the local shelter. Her backstory is rough, and around here, people tend to not want to adopt black cats (people here have said they are evil:? )

We have been working diligently with her to teach her how to play (part of her backstory I will share at some point when I can type it without crying).

She has warmed up to us in a remarkable amount of time and is just a little love bug. I have tons of questions and am a worry wart about her (we are taking her to the vet tomorrow to get checked out as she seems to be grooming herself quite a bit, and is scratching at her ears. I heard a "squishy" sound as I rubbed her ears this morning when she was sleeping beside me in bed).

Anyway, as soon as I can post a picture, I will. I am working on getting them resized and uploaded.

Everyone here seems like such a great group and I hope to become a regular contributor to this forum.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

welcome to the forums, can't wait to see pics of the little one. Hope the vet visit goes well.


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you so much 

I just posted pics of Isis in the "Meet My Kitty" section.

I'm crossing my fingers it all goes well. I'm thinking it may be mites or fleas as the shelter seemed to...be very different than any other shelter I have been at. (Meaning, if I could have, I would have brought home every single cat that was there that day.)


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum! I saw pictures and Isis is gorgeous!  I don't find black cats to be evil at all. lol I think of them as the halloween mascot. hehe


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Your Isis is just beautiful. I'd probably cry at hearing her back story too. :-(


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

@Konstargirl I know what you mean. I probably should have said that "around here" meaning where I live, people think black cats are evil. I love when she does her rendition of a "halloween kitty stretch". Thanks for the compliments 

@October thank you for the compliments  I posted her story in the "Cat Tails" section.

We got home from the vet, she was so good! She was given a clean bill of health, the vet only had to remove some ear wax. I really liked the vet, she was very reassuring and said she wanted to take Isis home with her because she was one of the best behaved cats she has ever examined.

Isis is now sitting here and chirping at my husband and I. I guess we're forgiven for taking her to the mean vet lady!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

The only animal that's evil is the one that walks on two legs.
My 2nd cat as a child was black and had the original name of "Blackie" :lol:
our other cat was a brown tabby named "Hungry".


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> The only animal that's evil is the one that walks on two legs.
> My 2nd cat as a child was black and had the original name of "Blackie" :lol:
> our other cat was a brown tabby named "Hungry".


Your first statement is SO true.

LOL at the name Blackie.

Different name for the tabby, but a cute name all the same


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> The only animal that's evil is the one that walks on two legs.


So true.. When I think of two legged, I'm think of PEople or Kangaroo. Don't know why.

Anyways.. aw! Your Isis is a very bright kitty. lol


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Konstargirl, I literally LOLed at the Kangaroo idea, never thought of that! 

Thanks  I like to think she's pretty bright 

Your kitties have such sweet faces! I want to snuggle Vinnie, I love his little face


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hehe actually Vinnie and Francis do not live with me.  I'll be able to se them again this Saturday.  Thanks though.


----------

